# New Electronic caller



## radar (Sep 7, 2012)

Im new to the forum and im need of help would like to buy a caller lower price range could any one recomend one or is thair a place where you can buy refurbished ones Thanks Mike


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

What kind of price are you wanting to pay? There is a guy on ebay that sells the western rivers predation for around $89 refurbished, but they are not the loudest e-calls


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum radar !
A price point would help, I certainly wouldn't recommend one of the real cheap callers to anyone. Try hand calls, we have several makers here ( check out the fancy banners) that will set you up with a custom call and also give you tips on how to use it.


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

I HAVE A POWER DOGG BY PRIMOS, U CAN FIND IT ON THE NET FOR AROUND 80$, I THINK IT IS PLENTY LOUD, VERY TOUGH BUILT CALL AND SOME OF THE VOCALS ARE BY RANDY ANDERSON


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome! radar! I have a power dog! But I haven't used it yet. I would get a few hand calls first and save up some money for a good e-caller. Prairiewolf can hook you up with a call. "EW GAME CALLS"...good luck...


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I currently use a Johnny Stewart wireless. It has a 100 yard or so remote range and there are a bunch of sound cards for it for hogs, deer and predators. I think they have come down to around $175 or so. Works well for me and I did not have to spend 4 to 5 hundred dollars.


----------



## aberry223 (Sep 16, 2012)

I just bought the alpha male by primos got it at FnTpost.com for 245$ has a lot of sounds going out this Friday with it to do some early night hunting .The reviews looked good and the sounds are good some are done by Randy Anderson . Good luck


----------



## ICOtec (Jul 12, 2012)

Here is a recent review on a $35 caller, new to the market. There is also a $70 model with 12 audio calls and 300 yard remote range that has even better feedback, take a look. There are videos on the site that list features and show set up. There are also new callers in development for 2013.

http://scraphorn.proboards.com/index.cgi?action=display&board=gear&thread=6066


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Pick up a Cass Creek hand held caller... http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/products/Cass-Creek-Predator-Ampli-Fire-Game-Call-Predator-Call-119.html ...with ten sounds and a few mouth calls. Squawk on your mouth call till you see a varmint coming, then hit the go button on the Cass and ready yourself for the shot/fun and excitement. I think they only run about $45 and are plenty loud. Trust me, this scenario works!


----------

